# [OT] Airlines

## codadilupo

lo so, sto sforando con gli OT, ma questo merita il commento: ohsantacristina!  (da leggersi a stomaco pieno)  :Very Happy: 

Aerei Operativi

Coda

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aerei Operativi
> 
> Coda

 

 :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aerei Operativi
> 
> 

 

Bannatelo...   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (come metafora però mi piace, soprattutto quella "Windows Air"  :Laughing:  )

----------

## active

ca... sono morto dalle risate   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bannatelo...  
> 
>    (come metafora però mi piace, soprattutto quella "Windows Air"  )

 

Hei, se non ho capito male, quello temporaneamente bannato sei stato tu   :Twisted Evil: 

(sniff, sniff... son qui col maldidenti, e tu mi vuoi reietto e ramingo per le strade , solo e pensoso, i più deserti campi a mensurare... sniff... me tapino... )

... solo perché son piccolo e nero !  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hei, se non ho capito male, quello temporaneamente bannato sei stato tu  
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:  Touché   :Laughing: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

 :Shocked: 

Cosa significa??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stupendo...

----------

## cerri

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa significa??

 

Che ogni tanto interbusiness decide che Shev non deve navigare sul forum... lo banna, insomma   :Cool: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

aH capioto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie per la precisazione Cerri.

Jaco

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ogni tanto interbusiness decide che Shev non deve navigare sul forum... lo banna, insomma  

 

Ma lol! Dai che poi ci credono!   :Laughing: 

Non è che mi bannano volontariamente, è che ogni tanto capita che uno dei loro nodi decida di implodere trasformandosi in buco nero, bloccando ogni (o anche solo alcuni) instradamento che passa attraverso di esso (conclusione alla quale sono giunto dopo vari traceroute, ping e analisi varie). Ora, questo famigerato nodo sta tra me e il forum, con le conseguenze che ti lascio immaginare... ufficialmente questa cosa non è confermata, ma coincidenza tutte le volte che gli scrivo e glielo faccio notare, entro un'ora si risolve il problema...  :Wink: 

----------

